# Frustrated



## Peeps678 (May 21, 2013)

So, my STBXH left the house in December after we decided to get the divorce, which left me with a lot of the bills to pay. Which, ive been able to do, its been tight, but its getting done. The one bill we stopped paying on was the house. With everything going on with us separating, we decided to get it listed as a short sale. (This was advised to us by my attorney.) It went on the market 4 weeks ago.

So fast forward to today, we get an offer on the house...awesome! When it first got listed, we were told a number of things that we needed to get together, past tax records, bank statements, mortgage statements, etc. She said she didn't really need it until we got an offer, but because i look ahead at things, I got my stuff together immediately. I told him at this time the things he needed to do. He never got it for me then. So I call him today to let him know that i NOW need this stuff from him. I told him that I need it before they can send the offer into the bank. 

So one of the things I need from him, is this letter of hardship that we need to send to the lender, basically asking for approval to do a short sale. I got my letter done when I was first told about it. He asks me today, "I thought you were going to do it for me." Are you freaking kidding me?? I also had asked him to call the accountant to get our tax info from last year. I asked him to do this a month ago as well. Do you think he's done it? Nope...not at all. So now I have to do it. 

The entire time ive been living here without him, I have rarely asked him for help with anything. Since getting the house on the market, ive asked him for 2 things....organize the basement, and mow the lawn. You would think that im pulling teeth! He's *****ed and complained because ive asked him to do 2 things for the house while we try to sell it. I haven't asked him to do anything else. Just mow the lawn and do the basement. 

I get so mad because his name is on the title of the house and I wasnt the only one living here for almost 9 years. But in the last few months....getting this house ready has been all on my shoulders. 

Am I wrong for being so irritated?


----------



## Democritus (May 10, 2013)

You're definitely not wrong. I'm in a similar situation with my STBXW, with me still taking care of lots of little things that she doesn't, even though her own livelihood and happiness sometimes depend on them.

For me, I see my continued assistance as an act of supportive love, but then I'm hoping for reconciliation at some point. I'm not sure if I'll keep that kind of support up if/when that hope fades.

I guess it really just depends on your circumstances. One thing's for sure: he owes you a favor (or three).


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Democritus said:


> You're definitely not wrong. I'm in a similar situation with my STBXW, with me still taking care of lots of little things that she doesn't, even though her own livelihood and happiness sometimes depend on them.


STOP DOING THOSE THINGS!

It's like an emotional thank you for being walked on.


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

peeps - I can sooo relate with you. My STBX has walked away from everything!!! All our credit card debt, our 4 bdrm/3 bath house, our rental home, business loans, bank accounts and last but not least hiw wife of 17 years and 13 yr ols daughter.

Bankruptcy lawyers, mediation, realtor appts have all been ignored by a-hole STBX. No show on every occasion. 

Everything is on my plate while he lives in this shack with his DUI tramp. 

Thank God I have a good job where I can afford to pay for one home and have enough money for my daughter and I to surviive. Credit score is now shot but that is the least of my worries at this point. Just trying to get out of this marriage legally and sever all ties with this poor excuse for a man.


----------

